# What's this on my anubias



## kashman (Mar 31, 2017)

Could someone identify what are these dark spots showing up on my anubias plant. I am unable to remove them through simple wiping. Any ideas on what this is and how to address?


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Is it sort of rust coloured and kind of fuzzyish on the surface of the leaf? Just wondering if it's red algae.

It might be worth a try to squirt a bit of peroxide on it (turn off filtration first). If it fizzes and then turns gray the next day then it's most likely algae. Some shrimp will eat it when it's gray. If you don't have shrimp, it will be easier to wipe/scrub off once it's dead.

Will be interesting to see what others id it as.


----------

